# Anyone know of a cheap MATTE bronzer which is also good???



## bellagloss (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

  	well I pretty much said it all in the title, im looking and looking for a truely matte bronzer which works well, so it should have good color and decent payoff. I have found several high end ones which are just quite pricy and i cannot afford that right now.
  	I miss having a good bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	can anyone help me?? thanks


----------



## femmepastiche (May 21, 2011)

NYC makes a good matte bronzer, I have a shade called "Sunny". That's all I can recommend though, I have mostly high-end matte bronzers because the cheaper stuff, while excellently priced, is almost always shimmery.. I do have a Sally Hansen Cream Bronzer that I like for contouring the hollows of my cheeks, but that's about it.


----------



## ladybutterfly00 (May 22, 2011)

Bourjois Delice de Poudre

  	http://www.teenfi.com/image-library/land/376/b/bourjois-bronzer.jpg


  	one of my favorite bronzers, not so expensive but excellent quality


----------



## DL83 (May 22, 2011)

Like femmepastiche mentioned, NYC Sunny is good.  It's only a few bucks if I remember correctly.


----------



## muppetsmayhem (May 24, 2011)

bourjois has an amazing bronzer, but it does have sparkles in it, and NYC Sunny is amazing


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 24, 2011)

Try a pressed powder that could be used as a bronzer colour for your skin-tone.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 24, 2011)

I like covergirl queen bronzes. They come in light medium and dark.


----------



## User38 (May 24, 2011)

Rimmel makes a very good quality matte bronzer... there are two shades I believe.


----------



## bellagloss (May 24, 2011)

thanks for the advice, i will probably go and try the rimmel bronzer, i have tried the nyc one and it totally blends into my skintone, so i need something quite a bit darker than that one, i would also love to try the bourjois one, but i dont think i can get it here


----------



## ilovemakeupk (May 25, 2011)

i love the NYC bronzer in sunny as well!


----------

